# Speakeasy Party Theme--Gatsbsyque



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been mulling over a few party themes for this year and I've been toying with the idea of a burned down SpeakEasy that only appears one night a year. I love the roaring twenties theme idea and I think having the film Gatsby being a huge hit will get people's interest. Here is what I've come up with so far:

*Theme music: * iTunes Missouri Wobble album by Bennie Moten's Kansas City Orchestra	Missouri Wobble--Perfect!!

*Party Room: * Take out my furniture and put up a bunch of small round tables and chairs like a night club. Name of Speakeasy??

*Room Décor:* Lots of silver platters, candelabras ( gotta borrow those cause I don't have any laying around lol), white table cloths and tea lights in plastic crystal looking holders on all tables (battery operated--I'm nuts but not crazy! Lol) I could turn my buffet around and make it into the bar and have all the drinks served from there. Food placement??? My house is small . . . 

*Dance floor: * I could move my kitchen table and chairs out and use my wooden floor for a dance floor assuming I tie up my light and fan pulls or someone may get knocked out. Lol.

*Food:* Not a clue

*Costumes:* Hubs could wear his granddads tux and I could make an easy flapper dress and headpiece. But of course it's got to singed or burned in places--one can't die in a fire without a bit o' singeing! Lol.

Trophy Ideas: ???

Activities: I could print up numbers on sheets of white paper and pass them out for a dance contest??

I'm stumped for an activity besides dancing--hubs and I are people of actions and not gabbing at least not for WHOLE night. Anybody have any thoughts?? I bet this has been done before so sorry if this is something that has been discussed in the past. I'm just thinking out loud and trying to come up with 'THE' theme for this year's party. You know? Feel free to add your suggestions or use the theme. I love planning as much as executing a theme!!

GiggleingGhost


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

For food what if you served easy peasy appetizers?! I see servers coming around the tables to your guests with platters!!! I love the idea of a dance contest!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good theme. I would love to attend. Have you done an advanced search for this theme?


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Great ideas so far!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

If you go by a series I'm reading set in the 20s, they were extremely fond of mayonnaise & all kinds of food in aspic (kind of like Jell-O). Doubt you'd want to be that accurate!! Finger food/appetizers is a great way to go. Music should be fairly easy. 

Love the idea!!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I have to ask - have you thought of a murder mystery? I have a Gatsby-esque one, let me know if you want info!

As for music, whenever I throw a 20's event, I throw on my Electro-Swing playlist - you can see it here if it fits!

http://www.shotinthedarkmysteries.com/leighs-roaring-20s-electro-swing-playlist/


Leigh


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Good theme. I would love to attend. Have you done an advanced search for this theme?


Hey printersdevil,
Come on down I'd love to have ya. I'm so torn about the theme. I really like the Gatsby theme and I can't wait to make a costume but I also really like the idea of a general Victorian theme. I have a collection of vintage (looking) Halloween decorations that would be eye popping all over my house. Again just think of the costume I make. I just can't make up my mind. You iknow, I think I'll do an advanced search for both and see what I find. Thanks!! So exciting to think about. Lol.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

BewitchingHalloween said:


> For food what if you served easy peasy appetizers?! I see servers coming around the tables to your guests with platters!!! I love the idea of a dance contest!


I really hope people will cut a rug! Sometimes people are stand offish when it comes to dancing. Maybe I'll stick to modern group dances that everyone can do or better yet . . .BIGGER COCKTAILS!!! Lololololololol!!!


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

mysterymaiden said:


> I have to ask - have you thought of a murder mystery? I have a Gatsby-esque one, let me know if you want info!
> 
> As for music, whenever I throw a 20's event, I throw on my Electro-Swing playlist - you can see it here if it fits!
> 
> ...


Hi MysteryMaiden,

GREAT playlist and music selections!!!!! Sing Sing Sing is one of hubs and my favorite songs that we play all the time. If you can sit still during that song . . . you're dead!!! Lolol. Thank you so much for the offer of the murder mystery game but our party will have at least 30 to 40+ people. Maybe another time . . . sounds intriguing. We've hosted those before and they are a delight if you have the right mix of extraverts and hams. Boy do we know some hams!! Lol


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Love your ideas! 

I too am thinking of doing a Spooky Speakeasy/Prohibition or Gatsby theme. I'm working on a video save the date Playing off of "A little party never killed nobody..." only it did. I'm using scene's from 1920's silent horror films and 1920's crime scene photos. 

I might resurrect my monsters playing poker prop and "dead" bartender. Very elegant decor with lots of feathers and candles in the main area incorporated with my Halloween decor and a haunted band stand on my lanai. I will replace my pictures with haunted gangsters, flappers and prohibition notices. Outside decor will be more prohibition 1920's with a Halloween twist. I also think I will do a champagne fountain of blood as a centerpiece on my kitchen island. 

That's all I have so far but I look forward to hearing more about your plans.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

OMG, I can see my mom printersdevil dumping the witches for this one. This or a Shakespeare of Medievil theme. I guess her wizards are sort of the Medievil thing. It sounds fun.

Mystery Maiden do you have a witches mystery murder or better one with any of the sorcererers?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, texaslucky, I just commented on another thread about loving this theme!!


----------



## Galewarning (Aug 31, 2015)

Love the theme, GiggleingGhost! Perhaps include the game Murder (you can Google it). I like the suggestions of finger foods ala 50's cocktail party and perhaps vintage cocktails. You could even make a signature drink and name it something thematic. Have a blast - I might shamelessly copy you some day!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> LOL, texaslucky, I just commented on another thread about loving this theme!!


Printersdevil -- You should join us in HorroRoaring 20's. I am totally having fun planning this theme.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, I like this theme! Just now seeing this thread, and I think you have a lot of fun options!

I think it would be neat to try to teach people The Charleston! Maybe you could have some footprints printed out on the floor showing the steps of the dance, or you could have diagrams to pass out to those who want to try, or better yet, a few of the party guests learn it in advance and then partner up with others to teach them during the party!

Women were finally granted the right to vote in 1920, so maybe you could come up with a game or activity that plays on this. Like, design certificates for each guest as a souvenir that says they voted, or actually have them cast ballots for best costume, etc. 

For décor, try to find or make a bunch of old-fashioned radios! It would be beautiful to have them either in a group display, or scattered around food tables & such. 

I'd also display a LARGE amount of bottles around your bar or as decorations. You can do it like you would potion bottles, but label them with various alcohols instead. Prohibition played such a huge part in the 20's, so play that up! Sparkly glass, colored glass bottles, interesting stoppers, a nice thrift-store found bar set - all these can really evoke that speakeasy vibe. I'd also consider getting a few different kinds of alcohol - maybe some that most people wouldn't have tried - and do some tastings at your party. Either just trying the alcohol on its own, or having them made into a couple of signature cocktails for the party. There are a lot of gin cocktails that will likely be appropriate! 

If you have a Dollar Tree store nearby, they sell different sized silver trays. I'd buy a bunch of these! You can glue some of them to glass candlesticks (also from DT) and make raised servers for your food. Make a couple that have multiple tiers for added height. Then, put a tray in the center of each speakeasy table and layer your candleholders or other décor on top. Have the alcohol bottles gathered on top of them in little clusters. I also love this display via Pinterest that used cardboard boxes to display cases of alcohol - 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/AdUBcnSonjxhVg5_Yk6lVCvGquiWgU_MrcUiGOQlAZ86T3vKVxozkbo/

Personally, I wouldn't worry about serving foods from that era, but if you do, frozen foods are an option since they started to get their footing in the 20's. I'd do a large cheese, cracker & veggie tray, with dips and hummus and maybe some pepperoni or sausages. I'd do a big bowl of mixed nuts along with maybe an olive tray. I'd really focus on appetizer-type foods if this were my party. Something that is not necessarily 1920's in style, but has been a big hit to anyone I know who has been served it - shot glasses with tomato soup and a triangle of grilled cheese that's displayed on the side of the glass like a lemon. 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/242701867392192286/

The bread in the grilled cheese is helpful for soaking up excess alcohol that you drink too! Ha ha!

This is a really neat menu/food idea too - 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/83809243040381531/

If you type in "1920's party" into the search on Pinterest, you will see some lovely ideas! 

http://www.thepeoplehistory.com/1920s.html

Looking forward to hearing more about this theme! Have you made any progress with it?


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

We are thinking about doing this idea in a couple years (2018 maybe) lol I can't wait to see the things you put together.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I just wanted to let you know that I started a thread with my invitation details and a video teaser. I will be adding a second more details video that will have instructions for arriving to the party's secret location, password and some surprises for my guest to receive the week before the party.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Did you ever do this theme? Sounds like you had a good start. if you did, is there a thread?


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

What is the name of the thread?


----------

